# Best ways to save up money to buy a horse



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Depends on how old you are.

If you're not old enough to be employed, can you at least babysit? That's what I did as a young teen.

Washing cars, mowing lawns, walking dogs, and doing chores for people can also earn you some money.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

It is very challenging in this economy. I used to be fairly good with babysitting, but as of late families cannot afford to go out on dates, and they cannot afford to pay me. I have several I babysit for, but it isn't a steady income. Usually I'll petsit once or twice in the summer, and that's about eighty a week for me.

Craigslist and ebay is good too, especially if you have a lot of old things you don't want to keep anymore. Besides, if you have series (I for example had all but maybe three or four of the Animorphs series) or sets (I also had like every Polly Pocket that ever existed) they sell well on eBay.

I think you only have to be fifteen to lifeguard, and I know you only have to be fourteen to work at Chik-Fil-A. 

Something that's literally saving is to save every penny. It may not seem like much, but I've only been saving for three or four months and I've gotten about forty dollars worth of change so far.

Though I've discovered it's not really saving up money for the horse, it's keeping a steady income of money to take care of the horse. Most people can come up with one or two thousand dollars (which here you can find a decent horse for) over any period of time, but coming up with the same $400 dollars every month is different.


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

The best way to save up money for a horse is ... well simply to not spend any  just kidding it depends how old you are, I live in France so I don't know the rules in the States...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that you can get a job working as a hostess or bus staff at pretty much any restaurant at 14, though I am not certain. Other than that, just little petty jobs that no-one else wants to do. Picking up animal poop out of people's yards is a good way to make some quick cash cause nobody wants to do that. LOL.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm in Houston, and I don't think you can be a hostess until you are sixteen, and it might be eighteen to places with a bar.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

BritishReiner said:


> The best way to save up money for a horse is ... well simply to not spend any  just kidding it depends how old you are, I live in France so I don't know the rules in the States...


Actually, not spending money is a great way to save money. 

Try putting yourself on a budget. Figure out how much money you have coming in - from odd jobs, gifts, regular income, wherever you are in the income scale - and tell every dollar where to go. 

For example, decide on exactly how much money each month you plan to blow on coffee or movies or eating out - put that money in an envelope and only spend what's in there for those things. Run out of money in the envelope and stop doing those things till next month. 

Make envelopes for regular groceries, clothes, gas, whatever your monthly expenses are (and if you are a kid, at least while your income is smaller, so are your necessary expenses). The tighter you can squeeze down your budget, the more money you have to go into your account set aside as your horse fund. 

If you are old enough to have a credit card, don't use it. Paying cash gets you to spend less over all, so you can save more over all. Plus, cash is much more self limiting - when you run out of cash for any particular area, stop spending.

It may take a few tries to figure out what you really spend in certain areas, but once you decide what to spend ahead of time, you'll find extra ways to save.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Craigslist, as already reccomended, is great, I sell stuff on there all the time (if I quit buying things off there, I'd totally make money!) Also you can make things to sell (rope halters are inexpensive to make) or recycle. I live in Idaho, where everyone throws aluminum cans away, but I saved a bunch for awhile before I went to visit family in California, and brought them in the back of my truck, and made $200, perhaps you could talk to resturaunts or something, and they could save cans, plastic, etc. for you? Also you could advertise in your town that you would do odd jobs- maybe team up with a friend to make the work go faster, and then split the money? Good luck!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

smrobs said:


> I think that you can get a job working as a hostess or bus staff at pretty much any restaurant at 14, though I am not certain. Other than that, just little petty jobs that no-one else wants to do. Picking up animal poop out of people's yards is a good way to make some quick cash cause nobody wants to do that. LOL.


 
Actually, this is a great idea-they are even syndicated where I live! They think of cutesy names, plaster the stickers on their cars...Have to have a catchy name tho-wish I could remember theirs......been a while since I have been home in Va-sorry. Oh- and for marketing-works best in the neighborhoods where the people live who are very impressed with themselves and their "status"! lol:wink:

If you are known in the horsey set, you can also expand this to horse related stuff.....mucking etc.....

However-I do just have to say-buying the horse is the cheap part......food for thought. So you actually have to have a bit extra-sort of an emergency fund of sorts. ( i know-I sound like a mom.....could b bc I m one! lol) I do commend your efforts, however!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2013)

Hm... If you're a kid, just do a bunch of chores around the house. Talk to your parents about an allowance. That will get you a bit of money, but also take odd jobs, sell on ebay and craigslist, um... Think of something you're good at. Say you're good at making horse hair bracelets - those can fetch quite a price if you know what you're doing! You can make them and sell them on etsy or something like that. Hope this helped!


----------

